# do something embarassing everyday.



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

I will think of specifics later.

I want your ideas. post here! maybe we can do this together. 

I thought of this when I read an article which said that an effective way to get over sa is by dressing as a clown and going outside.


----------



## x34 (Oct 11, 2008)

Walked to the library and stayed there for 3 hours wearing 2 different shoes. (only mildly embarrassing but it's a start).


----------



## sprinter (Nov 22, 2003)

"do something embarrassing everyday"

wow I don't even have to try to do that, it just comes naturally everyday.


----------



## x34 (Oct 11, 2008)

The goal here is to do something embarrassing purposely. This is part of some types of therapy for SA.

Here's an excerpt from a blog I have been reading..

"I reintensified my psychology counseling. I had to buy objects from the store that required asking for help to get items off the top shelf, only to go and return them. I had to purchase objects at Target with a line behind me using only pennies. Eventually, I learned that annoying people isn't the end of the world. They move on with their life, and so should I. I learned to become more assertive. "

http://mormonmd.wordpress.com/2008/01/2 ... r/#more-43


----------



## Kerrick (Jun 3, 2008)

Oh wow.
I am going to have to think about this.
I don't ask for help at a store ever, much less when it's not really needed.
I have to admit, paying for objects with only pennies would have been hilarious to watch.


----------



## x34 (Oct 11, 2008)

cool, it would be perfect to have someone to do this with, even if online. 
Next, I am going to go out wearing 2 very different shoes, something like formal dress and athletic shoes. This should get me noticed and if I am lucky laughed at. 
(Today, I wore 2 different semiformal shoes.)


----------



## x34 (Oct 11, 2008)

Didn't have to go out of my way today to find something embarrassing to do, everything just fell in place as I made several social gaffes at this party today morning  That's how we learn though right? We fall, we get up stronger and more competent. So I am going to take the positives out of what happened today and try and not ruminate over the bad stuff.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Just be careful you don't get a reputation for wearing strange things. That really wouldn't help your SA. 

What's going on with this change from X33 to x34?


----------



## x34 (Oct 11, 2008)

in case anyone noticed / commented about my strange shoe selection, I was planning to explain to them that I am trying to find out which one is more comfortable.

I can't log into X33, p/w doesn't work.


----------



## serolf (Jan 10, 2008)

You might be able to ask the admin for a pw reset or something.

How about wearing a suit to class or a restaurant?
Purposely trip over yourself (but don't fall down)
Pretend to forget your wallet at a store while checking out


----------



## x34 (Oct 11, 2008)

Those are good ones. 
I would like to keep my antics outside the classroom/school though. So no wearing a suit to class.
Tripping over/falling is no big deal to me. This Sunday, I slipped and slid down a slope, The person I was with laughed. I did too. It didn't bother me that much. 
Pretending to having forgotten my wallet at the checkout in a busy store? Now that's an excellent idea.

EDIT: Thanks for the ideas btw. Do you also want to try this type of exercise? It would be fun.


----------



## x34 (Oct 11, 2008)

I went outside in scrubs. It turned out to be more of an ego boost than something embarrassing. I should do this more often.


----------



## serolf (Jan 10, 2008)

Nice job.

Not on purpose, but my phone when off in class today. Was slightly embarrassing but I didn't dwell on it.



> Thanks for the ideas btw. Do you also want to try this type of exercise? It would be fun.


Yeah, maybe. Right now, I'm working on my Internet issue, lol.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

did you let it ring? pretending that it wasn't your phone? or did you pick it up immediately? either way good job. 

what's the next thing you are going to do?


----------



## Mnster (Oct 2, 2008)

X33 said:


> I want your ideas. post here! maybe we can do this together.


Fart in the lunch room at work, do it....


----------



## candiedsky (Aug 7, 2011)

I was thinking about challenging myself in this fashion just the other day... for me waving at aneighbor is embarrassing enough. I will consider this!


----------



## lazy (Nov 19, 2008)

You guys don't have to worry about trauma-like memories that flash back at you? Don't these trauma memories come exactly from situations that's specifically a social faux pas ?

...or maybe because you knew you were doing it intentionally, is that what saves you from the flashback memories?

Anyways, what about wearing a spandex with _cups on the outside_ at the mall? Wrestling practice perhaps? Don't take a shower for 2 weeks, don't get a haircut for 2 months, give yourself a buzzcut and miss some spots, if you can grow a mustache, shave half of it off? use an umbrella during the winter


----------



## _AJ_ (Jan 23, 2008)

call a random number and ask if you can be their friend, thats what i did


----------



## Krikorian (May 16, 2011)

I once paid for a pack of cigarettes with a bag of 500 pennies. I don't remember being embarrassed about it though.

Part of embarrassment, though, is a lack of control. It's not as embarrassing to do something stupid if you planned on doing it.


----------



## woot (Aug 7, 2009)

Go to starbucks, and order your coffee all the while singing it, but the end needs to be a high note


----------



## Liana27 (Sep 16, 2011)

I tried this a couple of months bk. I started dancing in mcdonalds to the music they were playing in there. It was really busy in there and I was in a good mood that day. To my surprise, nobody took much notice lol. It did make me feel better though.


----------



## SicilianuAmericanu (Jul 6, 2011)

Get some baby powder and smear it under your nose right above your upper lip and walk all day making sniffing sounds and rubbing your gums with your fingers. jk lol

Do something a little smaller like asking people to repeat themselves multiple times because you can't hear them.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

I went out with having a handlebar moustache a couple of times. I wouldn't really have called it embarrasing though.

And I'm not even a big fan of facial hair. I just grow it way too quickly.


----------



## candiedsky (Aug 7, 2011)

sprinter said:


> "do something embarrassing everyday"
> 
> wow I don't even have to try to do that, it just comes naturally everyday.


haha so true ^ ^

:yes


----------



## olschool (Sep 3, 2011)

SicilianuAmericanu said:


> Get some baby powder and smear it under your nose right above your upper lip and walk all day making sniffing sounds and rubbing your gums with your fingers. jk lol
> 
> Do something a little smaller like asking people to repeat themselves multiple times because you can't hear them.


 lmfao thats funny


----------

